# Copie plein écran Apple Tv



## Bruno92 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour je n arrive pas a avoir une photos plein écran sur ma Tv depuis la mise à jour de l Apple Tv , tout comme les vidéos y a t il un paramètre spécial à documenter ?  Merci de votre retour


----------

